# Littl`Leaf - PGR and App Tracker | Mobile Friendly - FREE Greenkeeper Alternative



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

https://www.littlleaf.com
*Clean Modern UI and Mobile Friendly!
*

*Subscription Plans Now Available*

The Free Tier is currently limited to 1 site 2 locations, it is now upgradeable to add an additional 2 locations for a total of 4.

The Donation Tier provides an upgrade to 2 Sites and 4 Locations with the ability the add up to 4 more locations for a total of 2 Sites and 8 Locations. This will give people the ability to mix and match locations as well so you could do 1 site 8 locations for example. The Donation Tier will also provide additional features above and beyond the free tier. Keep an eye out on this thread for updates.

Anyone looking for something outside the subscription plans currently available can contact me through TLF or the site for a custom quote.

*Features:
*
Multiple Sites

Multiple Locations for Sites

Full Site overview with Forecast integration

Product List with Overview and the ability to edit Products

Applicator List with Overview and the ability to edit Applicators

Tracking for regular interval applications

Tracking for PGR applications both cool and warm season built into product

Historical PGR/Application Tracking History - view past applications so you can view your historical data for better fitting in your future applications

365 Day Temp and Growth Potential Graphs

12 Month Temp and Growth Potential (Year To Date) Graphs











































------
It took a bit of time to get this put together for the community as I needed to get the domain, hosting aligned and I've been letting it bake with my apps to make sure there's no issues prior to release.

I really wanted it to have a super clean front end for everyone to use that made tracking applications easy, enjoyable, fast and more importantly *mobile friendly*! I know there are a few other alternatives out there so I appreciate you giving my app a try.

Please provide any feedback in this thread or any user bugs you may find and I will try to squash them asap.
I hope you all enjoy it and look forward to the feedback!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Getting Started:

After you have registered and sign in you will be prompted to add your first site.
You will want to use something relevant to your Site, a nickname or some other identity to help you keep track of what's what:









After your first site has been added you will be prompted for a location to add to your newly created site.
Add in a nickname relevant to where you will be putting down applications, ie. Front Yard. Add in the other relevant data for your new location.
*Note: From the Site Overview page you are able to quickly add Additional Sites and/or Locations from the Add Site or Add Location links under Site Overview*


























Next, you will want to move over to add your first Applicator. Goto Applications in the Navigation > Add Applicator.
This will either be a spreader or sprayer that you can select from, provide a name and some notes relevant to it's use:
*Note: Same as with Site Overview you are able to quickly add another applicator from the Applicator Page by clicking the Add Applicator link under Applicators*

















Might as well add in our granular applicator while we are here!









Now for the fun part, let's add our PGR Product!
Goto Products in the Navigation > Add Product.
Fill out your relevant label information for your PGR spray relevant to your yard, be sure to *check the pgr box*
This information will be relevant for future features for tracking product usage so keep it accurate and relevant. 
*Note: This takes in your wanted GDD for a PGR application, I've been told 225 is best for Warm and 400 is best for Cool but you can put in a number relevant to your criteria before rebound, your applications will only be as good as the data you enter here. It will correctly calculate GDD based on this number.*









Next let's add in a regular granular fert product, or really any other time based interval product you need tracked:
Goto Products in the Navigation > Producs > Add Product.
Leave the PGR checkbox unchecked.
Select your applicator and fill out your relevant label information for your product just as you did from the last step:
For Duration enter your time based interval here, this will be in length of Days you expect your product application to last:









When you need an overview of any of your Applicators or Products:
Navigation > Products > View Applicators or View Products:









Now some more fun! Application time!
Navigation > Applications > Add Application
Very straight forward here. Since we've already added in all our relevant information we can just select all our relevant application details for where our application is going and with what product. Simple is key! Click add to see the magic!









Congratulations! You've just added your first application!!! :bandit: :thumbup: 









Let's get our PGR in there now!
Navigation > Application > Add PGR App
Click the pulldown, select your PGR Product , add the rate you want and duration for this application. This is a bit more custom than the regular time based application as this will most likely change through the season for you.
*Note: DO NOT BACKDATE YOUR DATE*
I was going to force no backdating but didn't want errors. If you put in a spray from 2 weeks earlier you WILL NOT get 2 weeks worth of data. The application will only update for the previous day's weather. If you happen to select days forward it won't matter much to your end date but the spray card progress might look weird for you BUT the end date WILL be correct.









First PGR App done and ready to go!
Yes, this will show a 0 out of your GDD as it will update nightly to pull in the relevant weather data for your LAT / LON based on your zip code 









*Hidden Gems*
Site Overview Page - Each Site has a Forecast that takes you directly to NOAA forecast based on your Site
You can also get your Coordinates from the details link and also click forecast from that popup! *SUPER FANCY*

















Applications can be removed right from the home screen by clicking the X on the application cards:


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

I've included some links on the page to relevant people that all tie back to this forum. The content from @wardconnor @lawntips and @Ware helped drive my passion for turfgrass and I hope that this application can be of some help for others out there !!!

Please let me know if there are some other helpful links you might want to see added to that page!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

*2022-06-20 update*
Alright, I have revamped the PGR application, and fixed a few bugs along the way, to allow users to select past dates for PGR applications, similar to how you can do that with regular applications. 
*
Items to note if you will be going to a past selection:*

 If the site is newer chances are you do not have weather data yet, if its brand new you have none, for the site and you will not be able to apply a past application and will receive an error banner as such. Example: you signed up today and tried to create a pgr application using a date of say 6/12. Your site does not have weather data for that date so you cannot apply that far in the past. Use "today's" date. You can verify if your site has weather data for the past 30 days by viewing the site overview page


If you are a veteran user chances are you have a lot of past weather information for your site. If you do have weather data and you goto create a new PGR application using a previous application date remember the time of day that you sprayed and whether or not you want to have the GDD calculated for that day. The past day you select will add GDD for that selected day. Example: If you sprayed in the am on 6/12 and you go into the application today and select 6/12 it will calculate the GDD for 6/12-6/19 (6/20 as of typing this in PT has not happened so there is no weather data in this example) All this means is that if you happened to remember you sprayed in the evening of 6/12 I would suggest you select 6/13 as your "spray date" so that you get a more accurate application since it would take GDD calculations from 6/13-6/19

This update is now live


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

This looks really good so far! Excited to start adding data to see the results..


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

corneliani said:


> This looks really good so far! Excited to start adding data to see the results..


Thank you very much! I'm glad I was able to finally get it released!


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

FYI- Emails are going to spam on gmail. I reported it as valid mail. Hope that helps.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

ShadowGuy said:


> FYI- Emails are going to spam on gmail. I reported it as valid mail. Hope that helps.


Thank you, I'm going to update the email address so hopefully that helps.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

So is there a good guide for picking the GDD target? I get the basic function of this app (tracks GDD based on location, and compares to set interval). What I don't understand, and is fundamental for this to work correctly, is how do you determine the appropriate GDD interval? It seems to be based on grass type, but I don't want to discount any other factors. Can someone help me out?

Very cool tool BTW - much appreciate!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

kdxkid said:


> So is there a good guide for picking the GDD target? I get the basic function of this app (tracks GDD based on location, and compares to set interval). What I don't understand, and is fundamental for this to work correctly, is how do you determine the appropriate GDD interval? It seems to be based on grass type, but I don't want to discount any other factors. Can someone help me out?
> 
> Very cool tool BTW - much appreciate!


I'm ultimately more familiar with warm season turf, tif419 here, so what I have found works based on rebound for me is between 200-225 MAX GDD, if you're running warm season then I suggest starting with 215 as a target. I believe the max you would ever want to set warm season is 250. If I go over 215 GDD my turf already starts going into rebound which means I'm already too late to reapply. Your goal is to get your next app down before rebound. So I would assume I can get 225GD so I set to 215GDD to make sure I spray at least a day early.

Hopefully that helps. 
Also you're welcome 

An item to note:
Anything over 250GDD assumes cool season in this app and will go off 0c since it calculates higher daily averages.

If this is an issue with anyone please let me know and I can modify the fields to have a selection for warm vs cool but did not think warm ever went over 250 GDD based on research from the forum.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This information might be useful in the main page to folks. It uses the same weather data already:

Growth Potential:

The formula for cool season is:
=EXP(-0.5*((MEANTEMP-20)/5.5)^2)

The formula for warm season is:
=EXP(-0.5*((MEANTEMP-31)/7)^2)

Dollar Spot Probability:
Logit (μ) = -11.4041 + (0.0894 X MEANRH) + (0.1932 X MEANAT)

The logit (µ) is then inserted into the following equation to give the probability:

Probability of a dollar spot epidemic = elogit (μ)/(1 + elogit (μ)) X 100

The MeanRH and MeanAT is from the last 5 days.

Another good information is the Hargraves ET0, but that formula is way more complex.

The rates for GDD threshold for cool season lawn are a function of the rate of application;

T-Nex rate (oz/ksqft)	GDD 0C Threshold
0.125	261
0.25	280
0.3	287
0.35	294
0.4	300
0.5	317
0.55	323
0.6	330
0.75	353
0.8	360
1	389


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

g-man said:


> This information might be useful in the main page to folks. It uses the same weather data already:
> 
> Growth Potential:
> 
> ...


Thank you gman ! The cool season stuff I swear is more complicated :lol:

The growth potential and dollar spot graphs are something I need to implement. Thank you for the calcs!!!

https://www.usga.org/content/usga/home-page/course-care/regional-updates/southeast-region/2019/unlock-the-value-of-growth-potential-graphs.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The Hargraves ET formula:

0.0023*(((MeanTemp+17.8)*power((MaxTemp-MinTemp),0.5)*(((((24*60)/pi())*0.082)*(1+0.033*cos(((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)))*((acos(-tan((pi()/180)*Latitude)*tan((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))))*sin((pi()/180)*Latitude)*sin((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))+cos((pi()/180)*Latitude)*cos((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))*sin(acos(-tan((pi()/180)*latitude)*tan((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39))))))*0.408)))*CropCoefficient

Inputs: 
Mean Temp = average temp of the day
MaxTemp = highest temp of the day
MinTemp = lowest temp of the day
Latitude = Latitude of your location in degrees
JulianDay = counting from the start of the year (01Jan), the total number of days (eg 31Dec=365)
CropCoefficient = This should be adjustable. For cool season it is around 80%, 60% for warm season
*Modified from the Jason Haines excel file he shared

This uses an approximation of the sun exposure for the day of the year and your latitude plus the temperature range to predict the amount of ET (water) the lawn used that day. Extremely useful to know when to irrigate. Actual ET from a weather station would be better, but it is not easy to find in most places. This formula is part of the http://www.fao.org/home/en/ for crops/farmers.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Thank you gman for the additional info , just got a nice update ready to roll up to the site. It's currently in staging and letting it bake before release.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice! I'm liking this. That's pretty cool man. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

DeepC said:


> Nice! I'm liking this. That's pretty cool man. Thank you :thumbup:


Thank you a bunch DeepC. I am glad to see so many people enjoying the app thus far!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Thank you for everyone supporting the site and sending me notes that it's been providing value to you !


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's great that you took the time to set this up :thumbup:. I was trying to set up my site and was not able to because the zip code won't accept 6 digits. I'm in Canada and I see it has the option of Canada for the country but being the zip code isn't accepted I can't set up my site. Not sure if there's anything that can be done or if it's not set up for other countries yet.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Ahhh I should be able to change that  Let me shoot you a pm and see if we can get this going for you.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

For anyone north of the border that wants to try using this, if you put in the first 3 digits of your postal code instead of all 6 it should find your location. You can confirm by checking your latitude/longitude when you click on details under site overview.

Thanks again wiseowl for your help :thumbup:


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> For anyone north of the border that wants to try using this, if you put in the first 3 digits of your postal code instead of all 6 it should find your location. You can confirm by checking your latitude/longitude when you click on details under site overview.
> 
> Thanks again wiseowl for your help :thumbup:


Awesome and you're welcome !

Random question, does the forecast work for you? When I was trying last night it would redirect as it should but it almost seemed like the NOAA north of the border was down/offline.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could just give the option of entering the lat/long too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone north of the border that wants to try using this, if you put in the first 3 digits of your postal code instead of all 6 it should find your location. You can confirm by checking your latitude/longitude when you click on details under site overview.
> ...


It doesn't redirect to my exact location on environment Canada web site but it does go to the environment Canada main home page. Not sure if that's how it's supposed to be or not but either way it knows I'm in Canada being it redirects and the lat/long is correct for my location so I believe it is correct.


----------



## DeepGreenLawn (May 11, 2021)

wiseowl said:


> Ahhh I should be able to change that  Let me shoot you a pm and see if we can get this going for you.


This is excellent, thank you for the effort. I am new to the PGR game, and was going to ask if there's something similar to greencast for us up north.

I may suggest having a yearly max function, if that's possible. That will help with both PreM and PostM application planning.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

DeepGreenLawn said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh I should be able to change that  Let me shoot you a pm and see if we can get this going for you.
> ...


👌

Im not going to lie, while I was building the app I knew there were some people on the forums up north and I didn't want to exclude and make it US only.

Are you looking for a yearly max to add on your product that would present an error if you tried to exceed the yearly recommended rate that you set ?

Shoot me a DM and we can discuss what you're looking for and I'll try to accommodate and feature add for everyone 

A side note a few of my friends are using the GDD function for their pre/post via the pgr application as a hack, which I thought was interesting.


----------



## DeepGreenLawn (May 11, 2021)

wiseowl said:


> DeepGreenLawn said:
> 
> 
> > wiseowl said:
> ...


Will do. I am also interested to know how are folks using GDD to track PreM?


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

@wiseowl 
I'm still loving the app. 
Is there a way you can make the PGR tracker go beyond 100% ? That way I know how much I'm over. So if I'm late then I can decide if it HAS to be done today or maybe it could wait till tomorrow.
Also I think it would be helpful if you could choose when to start counting gdds depending on when the application went down. Like today I sprayed at 9 p.m. so I dont want to include today's gdds. I suppose I could just log it tomorrow though...
Anyways, thanks for the app :thumbup:


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

DeepC said:


> @wiseowl
> I'm still loving the app.
> Is there a way you can make the PGR tracker go beyond 100% ? That way I know how much I'm over. So if I'm late then I can decide if it HAS to be done today or maybe it could wait till tomorrow.
> Also I think it would be helpful if you could choose when to start counting gdds depending on when the application went down. Like today I sprayed at 9 p.m. so I dont want to include today's gdds. I suppose I could just log it tomorrow though...
> Anyways, thanks for the app :thumbup:


@DeepC thank you for the kudos and glad it's working out for you.

I did the 0/0 purposefully but might be able to leave that be and accomplish this though another way for you once an app hits 100% and I'm in the middle of that right now so let me see what I can do for you.

I have not implemented a date time stamp on an initial spray as you can see, only by date, if this is something desired I can start looking into it. I do wonder where a good cutoff time would be? I batch all apps and could change that to individual based on a set app time _but_ people may forget their spray time and think the app hadn't yet updated or was broken which I definitely don't want as our sprays are important. This would probably appear more relevant for someone that sprayed mid morning or something vs 9pm but I could probably do a cutoff of say 5pm where it wouldn't update until midnight the next evening ? I'm not entirely the best way to approach it. I might be able to give an option to select whether you want updates nightly or based on spray time with a disclaimer.

I currently do what you mentioned, if I spray pgr in the evening I set a reminder on my phone to put the pgr app in the next day when I'm brushing my teeth.

Most off my sprays happen in the morning though so I input right before spray goes down and would want all the days GDD's. Kind of a catch 22 tbh. The other option is cheat a bit and add say 10 or 15 gdd to your overall but I prefer the next day approach so long as you set a reminder.

I'll add that to the idea book. Everyone's ideas that have been provided I have a list written down and am currently wip on them but this week has been hectic with work and the app has only been touched briefly this week as to not impact any users during the day. I hope to push my larger update out this Sunday.

Please keep the feedback coming. It helps knowing what others might need so I can keep expanding the app for everyone as time permits.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Happy Feature Friday everyone ! Growth Potential has been baking in dev and just moved to prod, tonight it will be released during the deploy window and be available Saturday morning for all! 🤗

How to use:
On mobile you can tap on the graph to see more detailed info.

Regular browser you can just hover.

This will be returning 30 days worth of data and will populate at the end of each day for your site(s).


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@DeepC I've got your feature request for extended app details completed and it should be rolling out this weekend for you, it'll show up as coming soon with tonights release 

*Update for everyone:*
Per the above request, I have currently decided to leave the spray times by date so please plan accordingly. If you spray in the evening wait till the next day to input your sprays if you do not want to track that entire days GDD. I am still looking at the best way to approach this by spray times but it is residing at the bottom of the feature pile.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Awesome!!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

*JUST RELEASED*

For enhanced application details you will now have the ability to see how past due you are on your application for Days or GDD respectively.

Tagging @DeepC


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

I am enjoying the app very much especially since it's my first time applying PGR.

Would it be possible to add precipitation tracking along with a graph or cumulative time period? Daily, weekly, monthly, etc. ET would be helpful but in my case not necessary.

The other potential change would be to make the graphs under growth potential by default visible or a home/dashboard view that has key information or stats visible.

Thanks again for the app. Maybe add a donate button. Im sure the costs arent a lot at the moment but it's still something you are providing for free.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Hi @klsmith259 appreciate you using the app and the feedback! Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner as I was on vacation 

Let me take a look at ET and see what other types of data I might have to pull in to accomplish it. I hadn't really thought about it as most irrigation controllers these days do ET for your water schedules. I'm not terribly sure off the cuff how difficult this would be.

For the site overview, I debated on the default visibility before it's release and thought it was cleaner to expand it but now that people use it more often it might be beneficial to provide a per user option to choose your own destiny. Let me look into that feature add or I will provide a menu option for just GP 

In regards to a donate button  I appreciate you offering a way to support me, the application and the costs of my dev work and hosting etc. At this time I have purposely left that out as everyones continued use, referrals and support/feedback to make the app better for the community as a whole is what I'm after. Eventually I will add a few affiliate links for product ordering for ways that everyone can provide support indirectly at no cost to everyone.


----------



## pop3dump (Sep 17, 2021)

Is this app still live?

Would love to give it a try and provide feedback (as a fellow dev), but I can't get the verification email and/or forgot password email to work.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Yes app is still alive with a ton of active users, let me look into it. Give me a few mins.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

I see you just signed up about an hour ago and an email with a verification link was sent successfully.

Check spam maybe ? It should not land there as it's coming from Google's to Google. If you want I can provide you with the verification link via DM.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Minor update to the app before the warm season begins:

Since most everyone has had at least the app since release: charts started to get compact. I've adjusted the GP under site overview to provide only the last 30 days of data. I'm putting the final tweaks on a year to date, from when you signed up, and 12 month cycle view so you can at least review your GP and be able to tell what month was your ramp up 50%+ for growth to try and time your scalps and apps.

I have not found much in the way of ground soil temps for pre-emergents so we are kind of left with sticking meat probes into the ground. I could not find a viable source for ground temps.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Just signed up, the website looks great. Looking forward to using it this year.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

:thumbup: :thumbup: welcome to the party 


cnet24 said:


> Just signed up, the website looks great. Looking forward to using it this year.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> I have not found much in the way of ground soil temps for pre-emergents so we are kind of left with sticking meat probes into the ground. I could not find a viable source for ground temps.


Is GreenCast soil temps not accurate enough or is there just not a good interface to link to it?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@wiseowl Like the web application. Clean and simple. One little bit of feedback I noticed when using today….Applications is missing an "L".


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Ha thank you, will fix that tonight. @Twodollarblue

In regards to your question about syngenta / greencast I emailed them previously asking if they had an API they provide to get some of their data and they did not have one public ally available for me to tie into.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Makes sense. Maybe they will come around and make a public API. Either way I love the website and will transition everything from my notepad. Thanks.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

*Applications* has been updated


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Is each application restricted to only one Product? i.e. mixing PGR + herbicides, or two herbicides.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Requires two separate application adds. You can create a "product" that is labeled your structure product but know that if you're including the pgr checkbox it will go off GDD not a timed application.

For example I use two types of granular fert that I mix with different rates to get my 1 to 1.5 N. I create a mixed product labeled with the two and keep my notes field with my rates per K.

I do also add both products individually in case I want to go just organic as well.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you, @wiseowl.

Any plans to add a calendar view for applications?

Nice work on the app, and looking forward to using this app.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

I had not thought of a calendar view. Interesting take. I'll have to research a way to do that as an alternative view over the home view.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Love the app. My yard is pretty big so I was trying to add 3 locations as I apply different rates to each area. When I try and add the 3rd location it tells me "You currently cannot add anymore locations, you are at the free subscriber limit of 2." I'm happy to donate something to help the costs of you running this to be able to have the 3rd location.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

agrassman said:


> Love the app. My yard is pretty big so I was trying to add 3 locations as I apply different rates to each area. When I try and add the 3rd location it tells me "You currently cannot add anymore locations, you are at the free subscriber limit of 2." I'm happy to donate something to help the costs of you running this to be able to have the 3rd location.


@agrassman I am currently WIP to start accepting payments which will allow for some additional features over the free subscription which is what everyone has today ( Site = House, Location = Front Yard, Back Yard ). It will also include an increase in the site / location allotment. Unfortunately I do not have a timeline around this as I am looking into costs for a business entity to accept payments.


----------



## sneakbreeze (Sep 2, 2020)

First off thanks for making the app, it is clean and easy to use. I'm not sure if I am seeing an issue, or I just don't understand how PGR and GDD work but here is the steps I took and what I am seeing.

1) Added applicator

2) Added PGR to products, I put in the label rate for TTTF


3) I made an application, so I went to add PGR app and filled in the values. However I did not use the full rate I used 0.35oz and the corresponding GDD


4) When I view applications it shows the application and the correct current control days but if I click app details it shows my label rates for the product, not the rates that I input on the previous step when adding an application


What I expected to see was the rate and product duration that I put in when I added the application, not the rate and duration that I entered when I put in the product. Does that makes sense? Is this how you were wanting to display it or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@sneakbreeze

You're doing it right 

What you are seeing is correct with how I set it up. The rates shown on the cards are from the product label rate you added, which is why it's nested under product, but you bring up a valid point on expectations about seeing what rate you put in on that particular application.

I put all my application rates in on my product page as I never rarely change my rates, if I do I change them there.

Let me see what I can do for everyone and see about getting the application rate, set in a pgr app, onto that card.

Thank you for bringing this up, I'll be looking at it this weekend.

It's a carry over from a regular product app because I do not ask you for rates on normal product apps as it should be set to what you need for your lo


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you the app. I just signed up and finished the setup. I might have missed it but is there a reminder function or do we just have to login every so often to check the current GDD?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

You're welcome, and thank you for choosing the app.

You did not miss that. Currently there are not any reminders setup as I did not want to spam users with no ability to turn that off. Plus it gets a little complicated even if you go off a % base, when do you alert and if it's too soon everyone ignores the alert and it's just noise at that point, too late any maybe someone didn't plan for their reapplication. Which means they're going into the app anyway to keep track.

This is kind of a double edged sword TBH. If you depend on an email that goes out you may miss that email, or it doesn't route or it goes to spam etc and you missed your window.

Turf grass certainly isn't life or death, for some of us, but I really don't want someone to be dependent on email as an approach for them to reapply.

Working in IT I do not like email alerting as a means for anything, too many dependencies.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

sneakbreeze said:


> First off thanks for making the app, it is clean and easy to use. I'm not sure if I am seeing an issue, or I just don't understand how PGR and GDD work but here is the steps I took and what I am seeing.
> 
> 1) Added applicator
> 
> ...


@sneakbreeze

Edit; Update is live!  Thank you.


----------



## sneakbreeze (Sep 2, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> sneakbreeze said:
> 
> 
> > First off thanks for making the app, it is clean and easy to use. I'm not sure if I am seeing an issue, or I just don't understand how PGR and GDD work but here is the steps I took and what I am seeing.
> ...


Heck yeah thank you, looks great on my end! I appreciate you turning that around so fast.


----------



## sneakbreeze (Sep 2, 2020)

@wiseowl I just noticed a little bug with the control days calculations. I used the same application rate in two different locations. The precision of the current control days is 2 on my first location whereas the precision on the second location is way more than 2. It doesn't bother me, but I figured you may want to know.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Huh that's interesting, that bothers me enough to go fix it lol. I'll probably round up or down to the nearest decimal place to clean that up. Thank you for posting !


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I have always been fascinated by innovation. I also have a small appreciation for the work involved and what you are doing is really great. Thanks!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Does this look correct? It's still fairly cool here with the hi/lo temps but this seems off. Did I upload my info incorrectly?


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

What does that mean? That you need to reapply in 6 days? I am trying to understand what the results do to help the user.
Thanks....


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Looks correct to me  current control days are the GDD from spray application so currently you're sitting at 6 of 280.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

So what does that mean in layman's terms? He is sitting at 6 of 280. Does that mean he needs to reapply PGR once he hits 280 out of 280?

Thanks,
Marc



wiseowl said:


> Looks correct to me  current control days are the GDD from spray application so currently you're sitting at 6 of 280.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> So what does that mean in layman's terms? He is sitting at 6 of 280. Does that mean he needs to reapply PGR once he hits 280 out of 280?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc
> ...


That is correct. Based on the site location I track the temperature averages for you and do all the calculations to track growing degree days so you don't have to.

Without seeing their spray card I can't tell you if that 6 GDD of control days was 1 day, 4 days or even 6 days. If you look at the cards on the home page you will see a projected end date. This gives you an idea of when you will need to reapply based on the temp averages, as each GDD goes by, and the target growing degree day for your turf before it goes into rebound. You can then plan ahead before you need to spray.

You can spray early but if you surpass your GDD that's for your application rate, if you're right at the edge, the turf you can go into rebound.

Since GDD is calculated differently than a timed application of say 30 days ,which is easy to just set a reminder for, gdd changes daily and is not the same day in and day out. I calculate it, pipe it into your profile and then based on some additional algorithms I project and end date for you


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

I just started using LittlLeaf this week to track my PGR app and it seems to be working wonderfully! Thank you for dedicating the time to build this for us.

Are there any plans to incorporate personal weather station integration in order to more accurately track local temps/GDD?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

wiseowl said:


> Looks correct to me  current control days are the GDD from spray application so currently you're sitting at 6 of 280.


Brilliant app man. Really helpful and I just wanted to make sure. It been a chilly spring so it make sense. Once the hi and lo temps rise, I'm sure it will be jump to a more realistic GDD


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

OK so I am going to apply my first Primo Maxx application tomorrow morning. I already made an entry on the website (azmarc) and I listed the product rate as 0.75 per the Primo Maxx label and the Application rate as 0.50 which I derived as follows:

First time applying PGR so 50% * (Product rate 0.75 per/1K * 1.392 sq footage)=0.522 or half an ounce.

THis was the result which I guess preliminarily says I should reapply in 16 days, correct?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> > Looks correct to me  current control days are the GDD from spray application so currently you're sitting at 6 of 280.
> ...


You're welcome and glad you're enjoying the app  make sure you check out growth potential in the site overview,


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> OK so I am going to apply my first Primo Maxx application tomorrow morning. I already made an entry on the website (azmarc) and I listed the product rate as 0.75 per the Primo Maxx label and the Application rate as 0.50 which I derived as follows:
> 
> First time applying PGR so 50% * (Product rate 0.75 per/1K * 1.392 sq footage)=0.522 or half an ounce.
> 
> THis was the result which I guess preliminarily says I should reapply in 16 days, correct?


I responded to your DM, with the below, but want to post here to for anyone that sees your post:

You don't want to do an early app IN the app. I would suggest deleting that app and create it the day you apply. Assuming the day is May 10th If you apply the primo in the am on the 11th put it in the app after you spray. If you apply primo in the evening wait until the 12th to put in your app.

The reason you'd wait till the next day to put in your application is because your day is already half over so I suggest waiting till the next day to add the application in.

Also to answer your question, you actually get 30 days as a start point, note 6/10 as the end date, with your initial application. As the days go by it auto calculates the GDD and will adjust the projected end date accordingly.

What is happening here is it's calculating days that don't exist yet and messing with your GDD, it's a fairly complex calculation I'm doing but it's not the 11th yet so the calculation is showing GDD days that haven't happened in your application.

You're the first person I've seen do this. I may have to put in logic to prevent this.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> I just started using LittlLeaf this week to track my PGR app and it seems to be working wonderfully! Thank you for dedicating the time to build this for us.
> 
> Are there any plans to incorporate personal weather station integration in order to more accurately track local temps/GDD?


You're welcome!

Interesting thought, I have not as I'm not sure I could solely support a myriad of open source products but is there one in particular you have that I could research and with what API it's using to get the weather ? I'll have to talk to one of coworkers with a pws from weather underground but they killed their api however I know nothing about how they allow you access to get your own data out of the PWS. I don't own one so it would be hard for me to develop against, possibly.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > I just started using LittlLeaf this week to track my PGR app and it seems to be working wonderfully! Thank you for dedicating the time to build this for us.
> ...


I use WeatherUnderground and AmbientWeather (the PWS is from AW). I'm also not familiar with how to extract the data from it, however :/

What about generic lat/long? Is that a possibility you think?


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

I am having trouble adding a new PGR application. Every time I try and Add App, I get a Server Error (500)... any idea from anyone.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Can you give me a screenshot of you add pgr application before you click add? I'm looking for it in the logs. Mine is working fine.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

wiseowl said:


> Can you give me a screenshot of you add pgr application before you click add? I'm looking for it in the logs


I'm dumb..lol. I was putting the date in wrong. Works great now. Thanks so much.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

@wiseowl my first app of PGR expired. Last year I was applying PGR once per month! This app based on your app lasted 15 days! Appreciate you making this available for everyone.

Do I need to delete that app and then create another PGR application like I did here? Thx!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@itsmejson Dang, 15 days ? I haven't even gotten to spray PGR yet and use my own app because of how cool it's staying in socal.

I recommend deleting old applications from your view so it stays tidy. You click the X and it will prompt you to delete.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> @itsmejson Dang, 15 days ? I haven't even gotten to spray PGR yet and use my own app because of how cool it's staying in socal.
> 
> I recommend deleting old applications from your view so it stays tidy. You click the X and it will prompt you to delete.


Awesome thank you!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

This is my first time using app…….I took a couple screen shots to show my problem I'm having. Hope someone can help.




So I added app but shows currently have no applications. Not sure what I did wrong


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

@NJ-lawn looks like you just added the product. Click applications then add PGR app


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> @NJ-lawn looks like you just added the product. Click applications then add PGR app


100% also make sure you checked the box for the product being a PGR product 

Thank you for the assist @itsmejson


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thx guys……it worked this time. My bad


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

klsmith259 said:


> I am enjoying the app very much especially since it's my first time applying PGR.
> 
> Would it be possible to add precipitation tracking along with a graph or cumulative time period? Daily, weekly, monthly, etc. ET would be helpful but in my case not necessary.
> 
> ...


@klsmith259

It's been a very long time coming since this request, as it was a bit lower on the list, but I've added in at least one of your asks to the new user profiles that was just deployed today.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@everyone following this thread, new User Profile features have been added to the application. Inside you will find the ability to select, albeit it small right now, profile options. You now have the ability to change email, password and auto expand growth potential in site overview automatically when you access it. Some of you have wanted to change your email or password on the fly without having to do password resets.

You can find your profile in the navbar menu, hamburger for the mobile users  As I think of different site features they will be added to profile for selection.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I just joined the site a few weeks ago and did my very first application of Primo Maxx on May 11th. Just 8 days later, I see I am at 58% Current Control (Days): 130.05/225. I know it's hot here in Phoenix but without this tool, I am sure the lawn would have started growing long before I would have normally done my second application. I am going out of town next week for 11 days so I am going to do a second PGR application a few days early, delete the old application and just follow the new one.

Thanks, wiseowl....Got a first name we can refer to?


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Did something happen with the app? I haven't logged in for a few weeks. Now I don't have any of my products, applicators or applications listed.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

agrassman said:


> Did something happen with the app? I haven't logged in for a few weeks. Now I don't have any of my products, applicators or applications listed.


Just checked mine and it's working fine on my end


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I figured it out. Somehow I had created 2 accounts. It's all working fine.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

agrassman said:


> I figured it out. Somehow I had created 2 accounts. It's all working fine.


Was just coming to post that I see all your apps, products, growth potential etc. 

Had me worried for a minute @agrassman


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> I just joined the site a few weeks ago and did my very first application of Primo Maxx on May 11th. Just 8 days later, I see I am at 58% Current Control (Days): 130.05/225. I know it's hot here in Phoenix but without this tool, I am sure the lawn would have started growing long before I would have normally done my second application. I am going out of town next week for 11 days so I am going to do a second PGR application a few days early, delete the old application and just follow the new one.
> 
> Thanks, wiseowl....Got a first name we can refer to?


Hye @Phxphenom sorry I missed this. Glad you've been liking the app, hopefully it makes your life easier when it comes to your yard.

I generally go by wise


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks very nice! Is there any options to use metric? I can't find it though.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Greasmatta said:


> Looks very nice! Is there any options to use metric? I can't find it though.


At this time I do not have that built in. Which options were you looking for to have ?

I'm assuming just in product rates ?


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes product rates and also temperatures and area (ml, C°, m2). Would be great, thanks!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Got it @Greasmatta

Temps are in C already


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Ah did see it now when I scrolled further down  Cheers!


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

If spraying PGR after dark, should I log the current date or use the following day? Or does it matter?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

pjt said:


> If spraying PGR after dark, should I log the current date or use the following day? Or does it matter?


I would do it the following day, if you want it more accurate. I calculate GDD per site nightly.


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> I would do it the following day, if you want it more accurate. I calculate GDD per site nightly.


Thanks!


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

MedozK said:


> I am having trouble adding a new PGR application. Every time I try and Add App, I get a Server Error (500)... any idea from anyone.


I am trying to put my 2nd app of PGR in, and I keep getting the above error again. Last time I made some correction to the date, but this time it still gives me the error. Love the app, and idea of the problem. I am inputting the application date as 06/01/2022.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

You don't want to go backwards for PGR dates. It will not calculate correctly, It should be today's date.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@MedozK I have tried to replicate this and cannot. I looked at the product table and everything looks correct in the app, I even copied your product settings into mine was able to create the application on two test accounts.

Do you have something in your browser that is invalidating the form? I can see your request, and confirm the 500, but the 500 error is because something in your form is not valid so it's erroring out. Adblocker or something else running? Try an incognito mode window and see if that works?

The only other thing I can suggest would be delete the product, readd the product and retry adding the pgr application.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

I logged in on my phone and it worked. Thanks


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I applied my second application this evening so I will enter that in tomorrow morning. I may have missed it in this thread but do I delete the existing application or just start a new one? And if deleting the existing application, does the new application take into account that I applied early (was at 90%)?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Herring said:


> I applied my second application this evening so I will enter that in tomorrow morning. I may have missed it in this thread but do I delete the existing application or just start a new one? And if deleting the existing application, does the new application take into account that I applied early (was at 90%)?


Evening, delete the application and create a new one. Neither will have an effect on each other as they are they're own separate applications.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Currently doing some maintenance on the site. It will be unavailable for a short period of time while I do some cleanup. All your tracking will be unaffected


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

All maintenance has bee completed 

sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused for your apps today but I needed to migrate the site to a larger server as we outgrew the previous already.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I am noticing that if I put yesterdays's date in for for the PGR app date, it disregards the duration number I put in and says out of 400 on the home page. If I put today's date, it shows the correct gdd threshold. Is there not a way to put in a date from before?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

krusej23 said:


> I am noticing that if I put yesterdays's date in for for the PGR app date, it disregards the duration number I put in and says out of 400 on the home page. If I put today's date, it shows the correct gdd threshold. Is there not a way to put in a date from before?


I'm slightly confused at what you're seeing are you saying you're putting in 400 as the GDD when you put you do the pgr application? Can you help clarify what you're doing ? There appears to be a gap. Also Feel free to pm me your username and I can take a look at the backend to get a better idea of your product and pgr application.

Also what you want to do is put in the application the day you spray. Going backwards in the date will mess with the calculation for what it would look like today and would result in two different outcomes. You would see different calculations based on that.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> All maintenance has bee completed
> 
> sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused for your apps today but I needed to migrate the site to a larger server as we outgrew the previous already.


Hello and thank you for doing this! I just signed up tonight and am trying to add a PGR app I did on Friday 6/10. I'm getting a Server Error (500) message and wanted to see if that was because I was trying to use a historic date? My username is kdenham if that helps you look into it. Thanks in advance, I'm excited to use the app!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

SSE Dad said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> > All maintenance has bee completed
> ...


Hi @SSE Dad ! You will need to use today's date unfortunately. What I would suggest is using today's date and lowering your GDD to account for the 3 days you haven't been able to add. You have no historical weather data so you cannot go into the past, which is why you are getting the error. I will have to put something in place to prevent this.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > wiseowl said:
> ...


Ok all good, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

SSE Dad said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> > SSE Dad said:
> ...


:thumbsup: I wish I could provide previous weatherdata for everyone on signup but cannot :/


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

To All,

At this time I have removed the ability to create past applications of PGR Apps. I need to revisit this as it has come up more than once this week in relation to new users trying to apply past applications with no weatherdata for their site which has led to miscalculated days or errors. I will have to implement some date checks before I can reimplement past date PGR applications so that if you HAVE the weatherdata you can actually go backwards in PGR applications IF you need to.

I still highly recommend putting in the application the day of the spray if you do it in the am. Do it the next day, if you do it in the evening.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I am not a new user so the weather data should be there for me.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

krusej23 said:


> I am not a new user so the weather data should be there for me.


I know and it is  
I ran out of steam last night but I'm sifting through logs right now for your issue. It did not replicate for me last night when I created an app the way you did so hoping the logs show me something.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> To All,
> 
> At this time I have removed the ability to create past applications of PGR Apps. I need to revisit this as it has come up more than once this week in relation to new users trying to apply past applications with no weatherdata for their site which has led to miscalculated days or errors. I will have to implement some date checks before I can reimplement past date PGR applications so that if you HAVE the weatherdata you can actually go backwards in PGR applications IF you need to.
> 
> I still highly recommend putting in the application the day of the spray if you do it in the am. Do it the next day, if you do it in the evening.


Alright, I have revamped the PGR application, and fixed a few bugs along the way, to allow users to select past dates for PGR applications, similar to how you can do that with regular applications. 
*
Items to note if you will be going to a past selection:*

 If the site is newer chances are you do not have weather data yet, if its brand new you have none, for the site and you will not be able to apply a past application and will receive an error banner as such. Example: you signed up today and tried to create a pgr application using a date of say 6/12. Your site does not have weather data for that date so you cannot apply that far in the past. Use "today's" date. You can verify if your site has weather data for the past 30 days by viewing the site overview page


If you are a veteran user chances are you have a lot of past weather information for your site. If you do have weather data and you goto create a new PGR application using a previous application date remember the time of day that you sprayed and whether or not you want to have the GDD calculated for that day. The past day you select will add GDD for that selected day. Example: If you sprayed in the am on 6/12 and you go into the application today and select 6/12 it will calculate the GDD for 6/12-6/19 (6/20 as of typing this in PT has not happened so there is no weather data in this example) All this means is that if you happened to remember you sprayed in the evening of 6/12 I would suggest you select 6/13 as your "spray date" so that you get a more accurate application since it would take GDD calculations from 6/13-6/19

This update is now live


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

For those of you that have been looking to support the site/my development work, as well as add more sites and locations, update is coming soon!


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Wise,
I will be on my 4th PGR application tomorrow and I love this app. Have you considered expanding the site so it will keep track of not only my PGR but rather a history of what I have put down along with perhaps a way to tell me when to do my next app? As an example, I laid down some GardenTech Sevin insecticide but now need to remember when I can apply it next....

This site is great due to the GDD function as well as weather forecast but I think it can really be a greater tracker and scheduler. I track all of my watering, fert applications manually now.....

Just my two centavos. I appreciate your great work!



wiseowl said:


> For those of you that have been looking to support the site/my development work, as well as add more sites and locations, update is coming soon!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> Wise,
> I will be on my 4th PGR application tomorrow and I love this app. Have you considered expanding the site so it will keep track of not only my PGR but rather a history of what I have put down along with perhaps a way to tell me when to do my next app? As an example, I laid down some GardenTech Sevin insecticide but now need to remember when I can apply it next....
> 
> This site is great due to the GDD function as well as weather forecast but I think it can really be a greater tracker and scheduler. I track all of my watering, fert applications manually now.....
> ...


Thank you and I'm glad the app is working well for you, also some of what you are requesting is coming in a paid tier 

"As an example, I laid down some GardenTech Sevin insecticide but now need to remember when I can apply it next...."

If you put that in the regular timed application it tracks it for you and the homepage card tells you when you need to put down your next application, but I may be confused by what your request is. You shouldn't manually be doing anything with fert applications, put them in the app!


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I like to look back and see what I did in the past. As an example, I'd like to see what I applied last June as a comparison....But perhaps I am in the minority here. I also look at my b-hyve app to compare my watering habits year over year....Doesn't make my lawn any prettier but satisfies the geek in me, lol.

And...my GDD for PGR is averaging 10 days here in Phoenix now. A trend would be interesting June versus last June as an example.



wiseowl said:


> "As an example, I laid down some GardenTech Sevin insecticide but now need to remember when I can apply it next...."
> 
> If you put that in the regular timed application it tracks it for you and the homepage card tells you when you need to put down your next application, but I may be confused by what your request is. You shouldn't manually be doing anything with fert applications, put them in the app!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> I like to look back and see what I did in the past. As an example, I'd like to see what I applied last June as a comparison....But perhaps I am in the minority here. I also look at my b-hyve app to compare my watering habits year over year....Doesn't make my lawn any prettier but satisfies the geek in me, lol.
> 
> And...my GDD for PGR is averaging 10 days here in Phoenix now. A trend would be interesting June versus last June as an example.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes gotcha, thank you for that clarification, tracking past applications is coming soon.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Small Update for anyone coming to this thread or following. Paid subscriptions are now live. I'm offering 2 tiers.

*Free Tier and Donation Tier
*

The Free Tier is currently what you have but is upgradeable to add an additional 2 locations for a total of 4.

The Donation Tier is going to have new features implemented shortly and will be providing 2 Sites and 4 Locations with the ability the add up to 4 more locations for a total of 2 Sites and 8 Locations. This will give people the ability to mix and match locations as well so you could do 1 site 8 locations for example.

The features of the donation tier are all WIP and the first to be rolling out will be YTD Graphs with all your weather data available to you so you can see what your site has been doing since you signed up. If you are a new user and view these graphs, just like the 30 day graph when you signed up, it will take time for that graph to populate for your specific site.

I also am offering custom quotes for anyone that needs more than what is offered from the two subscription plans. IE Landscapers, Gardeners, Golf Courses et al.

I'm very humbled by all the kudos, feedback and the sheer amount of growth the site has had over the past year. I honestly had not expected the amount of growth that I have seen and this has almost become a second job for me to maintain. I appreciate each and everyone on, and off, the forum that continues to use the app.

Thank you TLF for the space.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Wanted to provide a quick update for the followers and people looking to subscribe that have messaged me about the new features coming to the subscription tiers.


365 day and Year to Date charts are 99% ready
For the 365 views they are best viewed on either laptop or in landscape mode on your mobile. 365 days is a lot to fit into a chart on mobile. I can decimate the chart on mobile but then it will average your days and I'm not sure that's really what I want, or anyone wants, when you want to see your historical weather data. The year to date charts look slick and will give you access to view your yearly data. I'm doing final user testing right now and this again is ready for deploy for the subscribers.​
Preview:


























Historical Application Tracking - 80% ready
I worked hard on this over the 4th of July weekend and am now able to save applications when they are removed which will give you the ability to then view historical applications for your locations, I'm currently working on the front end piece for this to make a clean way for you to filter your previous applications, export to pdf or even csv if you want to offline and do some fancy calcs or print​
If anyone has any questions please let me know


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Hope everyone is well!

Some of the paid features have been rolled out. 
For all the subscribers you can now find the newly released *site charts* under *Site > Site Charts.*



***EDIT** HISTORICAL APPS ARE LIVE!*
Historical Application Tracking is about ready as well, hope to release before end of the weekend. You can use a custom search builder to really narrow your criteria as you start getting more and more applications populated. I have chosen to populate the historical data upon deletion of the application, this allows me to provide you with more relevant information that you can use in the future as you go back and check previous applications.

Here's a sneak peak:


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Love the app and subscribed.

Have you considered a feature to allow someone to select multiple locations or the site overall for an application? I have some products that I apply the same rate for all 3 locations in my yard (PGR for example) but Fertilizer I have different application rates that I track. For now I am just selecting one location for the rates so it still works and not a big deal overall.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

agrassman said:


> Love the app and subscribed.
> 
> Have you considered a feature to allow someone to select multiple locations or the site overall for an application? I have some products that I apply the same rate for all 3 locations in my yard (PGR for example) but Fertilizer I have different application rates that I track. For now I am just selecting one location for the rates so it still works and not a big deal overall.


Thank you for the sub! Let me know if you are adding a new site and it's the same zip code. I can copy over your weather data. This part will be automated hopefully this week.

In regards to your question, I had not thought about that but allowing multiple locations for a site in a single app could be something I can build. Let me add it to my log to research and see how I might be able to do that as I had been looking at a way to add multiple apps in one application and have it add the spray cards to the home screen so this is somewhat similar.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Minor, maybe major update for some, is arriving soon. Email notifications on app expiration 

@feinhorn helped get this pushed over the line for everyone !

This option will be available for subscribers and free tier. You will need to enable this under your profile. The limitation on the free tier is you cannot change the percent from 100% whereas you're able to have a range on the subscription tier.

Note: with this enabled and you set it to say 80% you will only get *one* email notification about your expiration.

I'll put the disclaimer here for this, as I've mentioned in the past in this thread, whitelist the littlleaf.com with your email client or provider or create a rule to make sure the email hits your inbox and not spam or somewhere else. Email notifications should be used as a guide but if you are dependent on an email for the reapplication of something be sure to make sure the email makes it to your inbox. Even with email notifications I still recommend you check up on your apps every so often, PGR expiration does sneak up on you 

Stay green friends


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks. I think you should check out the "Lawn Journal" App as I think a) it has a lot of functionality for those of us that like to record everything and b) I think you can do a much better job especially when it comes to PGR applications.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> Thanks. I think you should check out the "Lawn Journal" App as I think a) it has a lot of functionality for those of us that like to record everything and b) I think you can do a much better job especially when it comes to PGR applications.


Is that the LCN's app? I'll have to take a look at it. The paid subscriber tier is getting a notes option but not a full fledged "journal" unless the request is huge for it but I think most people track their journaling here? Maybe I'm wrong and should do a poll on it.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Final testing stages, here's an update of what you will see on the application page and the email sample.

New applications sample:


Email sample:


Next feature release will be the multiple products per application and a revamp of how the applications are created.


----------

